# Gutfeld: Propaganda Disguised As Concern



## Alex (31/1/15)

*'Propaganda Disguised As Concern': Greg Gutfeld Slams E-Cigarette Report *



Greg Gutfeld this evening sounded off on California’s declaration that vaping contains potentially toxic chemicals, noting that the state fails to mention that those levels are nine to 450 times lower than in cigarettes.

Read background from the AP:

California health officials on Wednesday declared electronic cigarettes a health threat that should be strictly regulated like tobacco products, joining other states and health advocates across the U.S. in pushing back against the fast-growing device.

The California Department of Public Health report says e-cigarettes emit cancer-causing chemicals and get users hooked on nicotine, although there is still more research to be done on the immediate and long-term health effects.

New generations of young people will become nicotine addicts if the products remain largely unregulated, California Health Officer Ron Chapman said.

“They claim nicotine is as addictive as cocaine. Please,” Gutfeld said. “Where did these idiots get their degree? At a ball pit at McDonalds?”

Gutfeld said that the report “isn’t just propaganda disguised as concern,” but that it also scares people away from quitting cigarettes.

“If this is science, then I’m Albert effing Einstein,” he said.

Watch more above.


source: http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/01/30/propaganda-disguised-concern-gutfeld-slams-e-cig-report

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (31/1/15)

Amazing vid

I love this guy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (31/1/15)

He is my vaping hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------

